# Cubix Atomizer



## Alex (30/3/15)

*by Cosmic Innovations*

















https://www.facebook.com/cosmicinnovations

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (31/3/15)

Is it weird that I like this? 

At first I though box mods were stupid...then that changed 
And now we can have box attys too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/15)

Thanks @Alex

That looks so cool on a box mod!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (31/3/15)

I like it!


----------



## Marzuq (31/3/15)

strange looking thing. But i think it will look good on the Sigelei


----------



## Paulie (31/3/15)

its cool! Curious how it vapes!!


----------



## Alex (31/3/15)

Imagine a square topcap for the nuppin... holy sheet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## John (1/4/15)

Want!


----------



## zadiac (1/4/15)

It's a bit ugly. Sorry.


----------

